# Empezar a aprender catalán



## Patri84

Hola  y sin que sirva de precedente (ya que aquí no se debería hablar español u otro idioma como pone en las normas) me gustaría preguntar por dónde debo empezar para aprender catalán, qué libros me podríais recomendar o manuales, y a qué lugares puedo acudir, según vuestra opinión.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## RIU

Hola Patri, 

Aquí trobaras la informació que necessites. La página també és en castellà.

Anim!!!

http://www6.gencat.net/llengcat/aprencat/index.htm


----------



## Cracker Jack

Patri84 said:


> Hola  y sin que sirva de precedente (ya que aquí no se debería hablar español u otro idioma como pone en las normas) me gustaría preguntar por dónde debo empezar para aprender catalán, qué libros me podríais recomendar o manuales, y a qué lugares puedo acudir, según vuestra opinión.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


 
No te preocupes Patri. No eres la primera persona que usa español en el forum de català. Aquí, se admite cualquier idioma pero hay gente que plantea las dudas usando español e inglés. 

Ahora, los libros son:

1. Llengua Catalana Nivell Llindar 1 - Dolors Badia Català per a adults no catalanoparlants (con CD).

2. Curs de Llengua Catalana nivell elemental 1 - Castellnou Editions

3. Viura a Catalunya Vocabulari en imatges - Generalitat de Catalunya
No sé como puedes conseguir una copia de este libro. 
Puedes ponerte contacto con la siguiente dirección:

Secretaria de Política Lingüística 
Departament de la Presidència
Generalitat de Catalunya

4. Els Verbs Conjugats - Joan Baptista Xuriguera

Si estas on-line, el vínculo es http://www.grec.net/CGIBIN/LEXICX.PGM
Puedes utilizar el conjugador de esta página.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Patri84

Vaya, muchísimas gracias, es que soy de la opinión de que cuantos más idiomas aprendas mejor 

Voy a recopilar la información que me habéis dado y esta tarde me pondré a ello tras volver del curro.

Moltes gràcies


----------



## GoranBcn

Hola Patri 

Aquí tienes otra página donde van a empezar un curso de catalán. 

Saludos,

Goran


----------



## jester.

¿Cracker Jack, recomiendas uno de los libros en particular?


----------



## Cracker Jack

jester. said:


> ¿Cracker Jack, recomiendas uno de los libros en particular?


 
Hola jester.  Entre los libros que dije, recomendaría ''Llengua Catalana Nivell Llindar 1 por Dolors Badia Català per a adults no catalanoparlants (con CD).''  Es muy simplificado, sencillo y le conviene bien al aprendiz sin nociones de la lengua.  Los no catalanoparlantes lo enterderían porque más o menos se puede precisar el concepto de cada capitulo.  Los dibujos son muy explícitos y los ejemplos adecuados.

Sin embargo, un diccionario bilingüe es imprescindible.  Es útil hacer los ejercicios una y otra vez, sobretodo los de pronombres hi, ho, en, cap, res, gens, algú, ningú, en los que muchos aprendices se van fatal.


----------



## jester.

Gracias por tus explicaciones.

Pues, aún no quiero empezar a aprender el catalán. Quiero mejorar y especialmente consolidar mis conocimientos del castellano antes de ocuparme con otra lengua.

Claro que un diccionario es imprescindible. Concuerdo contigo absolutamente. Me compraré uno cuando empiece a aprender catalán 

Ahora sólo espero que el libro se pueda conseguir en Alemania. Voy a ver...


----------



## Patri84

Yo mañana mismo me voy a comprar un dicc. bilingüe, aunque como soy traductora me encantan los monolingües pero eso es pasarse, teniendo en cuenta que de este idioma no sé prácticamente nada 

Gracias a todos, y Goran, me voy a apuntar a ver


----------

